# Alternatives for a honey processing plant in Central America



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Are you currently doing anything with wax or propolis? I have seen some interesting things done with these.... ie "Burt's Bees".


----------



## SalvoBee (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello Herb.-

Thanks for the feedback.

We have actually been trying to maximize all of the hive's offerings by developing various products using propolis (ex. ointments, ingestible solutions and oral capsules) along with pollen and royal jelly. I tell you, those little creatures are truly amazing.

There was also a time where we made candles from the wax as a value added gift to the customers who bought the health products. Although we no longer make the candles we have developed a product where the wax is used for cosmetic depilatation or hair removal. Ex.) upper lip or 'bikini' waxing

What we are interested in doing is putting the honey processing plant (Three stainless steel settling tanks capacity 25 barrels each along with the tub and filters where raw honey goes into) to work when the season is over.

Thanks again for suggestion and if there are any others from anyone, they are more than welcomed.

http://www.healthcoproducts.com/InicioEng.aspx


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Agave nectar
Bottle Herba Matte drink ( iced)


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Mbeck said:


> Agave nectar
> Bottle Herba Matte drink ( iced)


Does Agave grow in El Salvador? I know it does on the red soils of Jalisco (MX)... if it does... yea... make Tequilla!


----------



## SalvoBee (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the good suggestions.

I will definitely look into these as options.

Thanks again.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You are polite to honor those suggestions with a thankyou! I don't know what agricultural products are raised in your area that you might process or ferment. I wish you well in your endeavor.


----------

